# Initiating the novice



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Lately I have been gathering feedback on some roasts and blends by giving samples to family, friends, neighbours etc. However, I come across a few who admit that they normally drink instant coffee but would really like to use freshly roasted coffee now that they know where to get it (that's sad







). Never one to pass up an opportunity, I thought it would be a good idea to have a "Novice starter kit" - something simple and cost effective, since they are already sold on the idea of changing.

So, if you were a real novice (think back), considering the move:


What would you be prepared to spend to get started?

What would you consider as a suitable brewing method FP/Filter/other?

Would you appreciate it sold as a kit - e.g. FP + hand grinder + coffe beans + info/guide?


...Or how would you provide that introduction? Be as creative as you want.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

What a great idea. Particularly if you sold an 'off-the shelf' kit.

The only trouble that I can see is the cost of even a hand grinder being a real deterrent to someone just getting into the game. A hand-grinder, a simple filter and a few samples of coffee are unlikely to come out under the mid forties, and a lot of folk will baulk at that cost. May work well around Xmas time, but may well deter more casual purchase. (Though you perhaps could market it as: "For the price of x coffees in a shop, you can make y really great fresh coffees with this kit, and still have the grinder and filter to make great coffee for years to come".)

I wonder if, to introduce people to what you have to offer, you may have to bite the bullet and introduce a cheaper starter kit with a couple of very different (fresh) pre-grounds, and perhaps a simple filter and guide/instructions. Around £12 -£15 - suitable for even an impulse purchase? Perhaps include a voucher redeemable against an upgrade to a grinder or more elaborate kit?

I really think that you may have hit on a superb way to get novices into appreciating good coffee. What about a DVD to go with your kits? Apart from the instructions, it could cover varieties, processing etc, and explain the importance of grinding. (And there'd be scope for a 'beyond the basics' chapter, talking about other methods than just a pour-over filter - and, of course, you'd be in the wings ready to sell them all the kit they need!)

Hope this helps - it's from a purely amateur perspective, and I may be way off the mark. But I think that the market does exist for people to start on the route to good coffee. In the last office I worked in, one of my colleagues came back from a holiday in Italy and wanted to buy her husband a Mokka maker. I did her a little instruction sheet on how to get the best from a Mokka - and before I knew it work had spread and I know of at least another three Mokkas that were bought by staff in that office, and my instructions were being passed around. So with a little nudge I'm sure there's a real market out there for a novice kit.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, you raise some very valid points. I like the idea of a DVD or at least a series of videos, as it is often difficult for someone to fully understand what you are trying to relay without the visual component.


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi CoffeeMagic,

Being relatively new to the whole world of coffee.

I think the idea of a "starter kit" is wonderful!

My idea would be to have two entry levels with a couple of options in each level. The lower level (£15?) would be either a FP or a plastic V60 (+ filters) with a 250g packet of pre-ground coffee, a measuring spoon and a booklet explaining about coffee and the different types, brewing methods, etc. (S-bux already do something very similar to this. It's called a "Coffee Passport" but it's usually only given to staff.)

The higher level (£30?) would be either a Moka Pot or an Aeropress, once again, with a 250g bag of pre-ground coffee, measuring spoon and booklet.

If cost allowed, you could include a cup of the appropriate size for the brewing method, branded with your logo, in the kit.

The suggestion of including a discount voucher towards the purchase of a grinder and first bag of wholebean is a good one. It will encourage people of upgrade. The other idea of a DVD is also good, though I don't know how much this would cost to produce. You could always post videos onto You-tube for them to watch instead.

When someone buys a kit I think they should be given a choice of two coffees. With the choice being either a light, fruity coffee or a bolder, chocolaty one. Can this be done with the different brewing methods I've suggested, or, would it be better to go down the route to first ask what type of coffee they would prefer and then suggest the brewer?

I think £30 would be the upper limit with regards to how much people would be willing to pay to start with, but that would be dependent on what the customer profile is like. If you were in an affluent area, you could up the level/price (£50?) by including a hand grinder/ 2 bags of wholebean.

I AM a novice at all of this and I have no idea whether any of my suggestions would be possible at the prices I've suggested so forgive me if they are totally unworkable.

Good luck with everything though. I wish you every success!

Regards,,

Buzz


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Buzz, some really good points there. My feeling would be to have the customer purchase the coffee and have the starter kit accompany it. However, in saying that I would probably want to suggest the coffee to fit with the brewing method.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

Where do you see this kit being sold? I think that makes a huge difference to what it would contain. An educational booklet with every Bodum/Bialetti explaining the importance of using freshly roasted & freshly ground beans (and where to buy them) to get the most out of your need machine would be good. That said, 'spend £50+++ on a grinder, then spend £5/bag getting coffee delivered to get the most out of your £20ish coffer maker' is a tough sell imo.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Once I have the website set up it will be available online. To introduce a novice I would recommend a ceramic burr hand grinder such as Porlex or Hario, so the prospect of spending £50+ is not necessary.

For a novice, your suggested outlay would be a tough ask and not really my intention. It would also be prudent to recognise that there are many people who have £200+ grinders with just an FP. A good grinder is the best piece of kit to start with.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd thought this was a hypothetical sort of thing. I didn't realise you were setting up a micro-roastery (I am n00b) and looking to sell coffee online.

I don't think you'll sell any novice starter kits because anyone who searches for freshly roasted beans and ends up at your website isn't a novice. Maybe you could include a business card sized pamphlet with any bags of pre-ground coffee you sell explaining that to enjoy your product at its very best, the buyer needs to grind it themselves and that this is possible for £30 with a hand grinder.

I recognise the importance of freshly ground (freshly roasted) coffee. I don't think many (almost no-one in the UK outside London) people do. But I think that most everyone knows that instant tastes completely different to 'proper' coffee as my mum calls it.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

AlIam said:


> I recognise the importance of freshly ground (freshly roasted) coffee. I don't think many (almost no-one in the UK outside London) people do.


OUCH!

I suspect that you may be wrong there! I reckon that it's a good bet that most good fresh coffee roasters (particularly those who are internet based) will sell more coffee in total to customers outside London than they do to those living there. Taste and culture do exist outside the M25.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep, that would be me and the rest of Scotland well and truly fooked I guess









And I'd think that one or two other brum guys might have something to say about it... Gary? Six/Eight Cafe? etc.

But maybe Allam's point has some validity. Out here in the sticks there is a large contingent who don't shop anywhere but the local co-op. When I first moved here I remember someone gossiping to me about my neighbour, trying to ridicule her for getting a weekly parcel of coffee delivered from London. La-dee-dah, indeed! I didn't have the heart/nerve to reveal the lengths I go to.

Many people can definitely find the thought of fresh beans, grinding on demand, and don't even mention fancy brew methods, quite ridiculous in comparison with their present understanding of coffee. The owner of the cafe I was working at thought latte was still too progressive for him to go near. And I had a friend from London staying at my house a few days ago and she was aghast at the thought of grinding on demand.

However, after tasting the difference she now wants a grinder... without any suggestion from me. It's all about giving them an easy way in - and hence a kit is a good idea in my view. It will help a curious novice take the next step. But if the kit tries to achieve too much it will have the opposite effect.

I think one 250g bag of lovely, acidic, fresh roasted beans and a hario mini mill are enough, along with a link to a website containing instruction and tips videos - your own videos, not just http://www.brewmethods.com. Then if someone wants to go down the French Press route they can pick one up at the supermarket. Total wholesale cost ... £20. Retail price £25 (net) plus p&p. Not a big earner... more of a way to create new bean-buyers.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ouch from me too, us rough northerners will have to stick to clogs in't mill cos we don't appreciate the good things like fresh roasted coffee. That must be reserved for "London people" who feel they are a cut above the rest of the country.

Ian


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

LOL oops, sorry if my post comes across offensive. It wasn't meant that way. I'm not even from London myself but my brother lives there. His friends basically all have grinders or Nespresso machines. Up here in Brum, I know only one person with a grinder (which I'm borrowing because he rarely uses it).

Things are improving though I guess. When I got my super-automatic (almost 10 years ago), I couldn't find anywhere in Birmingham selling beans & IIRC, the coffee plant was the only site I could find online who delivered. Now most supermarkets stock whole beans up here & there are numerous mail-order sources for genuinely fresh beans. Still nowhere I'm aware of in England's second biggest city that retails freshly roasted beans which IMO demonstrates the lack of awareness of the importance of fresh beans I guess.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not in Birmingham, Allam, but I think you wouldn't have a problem finding what you're looking. For starters...

http://www.urbancoffee.co.uk/products/

I don't know if they're any good, but it kinda proves a point I think.

And of course, HasBean... one of the UK's best roasters... are at Stafford, 40 minutes from you.

There's a ton of stuff everywhere if you look for it properly.

But I do agree... the importance of fresh beans is something the UK coffee industry needs to highlight more.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Eyedee said:


> Ouch from me too, us rough northerners will have to stick to clogs in't mill cos we don't appreciate the good things like fresh roasted coffee. That must be reserved for "London people" who feel they are a cut above the rest of the country.
> 
> Ian


 And there's me thinking 'trouble up mill' meant the burrs on your coffee grinder were getting blunt...


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

TY for the heads up Mike. I was in town today and popped in to Urban Coffee. It's a fairly huge coffee shop and it was noticeably busier than elsewhere. They had a big sign up saying what day their beans had been roasted (30th August). Unfortunately they have been unusually busy this week so they didn't have beans to sell until after their next delivery. I also popped into 68Kafe (found by surfing this site); they don't sell beans but will start doing so if there's any interest.

I'm aware of hasbean (again thanks to coffeforums.co.uk); I intend to take out a subscription when I have chosen a grinder & an espresso machine.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Birmingham is looking better already


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

AlIam said:


> TY for the heads up Mike. I was in town today and popped in to Urban Coffee. It's a fairly huge coffee shop and it was noticeably busier than elsewhere. They had a big sign up saying what day their beans had been roasted (30th August). Unfortunately they have been unusually busy this week so they didn't have beans to sell until after their next delivery. I also popped into 68Kafe (found by surfing this site); they don't sell beans but will start doing so if there's any interest.
> 
> I'm aware of hasbean (again thanks to coffeforums.co.uk); I intend to take out a subscription when I have chosen a grinder & an espresso machine.


Brewsmiths sell beans http://www.facebook.com/brewsmiths

Some nice brewed coffees too.


----------



## bespokelogic (Sep 4, 2011)

I think an aeropress and a couple of bags of freshly roasted and ground coffee of different tastes would be a good introduction, along with something simple to read on the culture? Not everyone's cup of tea but the aeropress coupled with decent coffee is the reason I'm here, starting out I found it rather versatile yet simple


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

That is another possibility, and I want to cover as many as possible. Effectively I want to get them using whole bean and grinder for their choice of brew method along with some words that cover the coffee, grounds and method. At some point I want to expand the "educational" part without it becoming tome-like.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Check out this blog run by Artisan Roast Glasgow, Ron.

http://thesuperv60club.blogspot.com/2011/05/well-what.html

Megan has set up what is effectively a loyalty scheme under the banner of enabling customers to learn about coffee whilst having fun cupping/pouring etc. There's a joining/attendance fee, but members get beans discount in return, as well as the actual event. As a result of the club the shop sells more beans (they roast their own), and also sell the V60s and Hario grinders. They will also pre-grind for any customers who haven't yet bought a grinder.

Essentially it's about raising interest. Customers then educate themselves (rather than Megan having to write lengthy educational materials), and sales increase.

It's an approach I'm sure you could borrow from, and a kit would fit nicely.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Once I rustle up a few geeks that would be a sensible next step. I also have in mind to do sessions for local home roasters, and have the supply of kit and greens as another service.

Now if only I could get my web hosting, site and online cart sorted...


----------

